# 16 month old has 1 breast bigger than the other



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

my 16 month old feels like there is a lump under her breast that moves, what can this be i noticed it about 2 weeks ago, what can this be??


----------



## the_queen (Nov 3, 2005)

If that were my daughter, I would be taking her to the doctor NOW.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

i was goimg to but 2 people told me that it is just mother's hormone storing in in my dd breast and that it happened to there kids, so i felt reassured but yesterday i felt it and it felt like a moving lump, and i was really concerned so i made her an app. for tomorrow, but i cant stop thinking about so i wanted to see if ianyone else had this happen to their babe's


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

My DS had something similar. It was just a fatty deposit. DH has one also (on his back) The concensus (sp?) is only to worry if it grows or changes shape. According to my DS ped when I took his for his well check.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

fatty deposit sounds possible. wondering if it might be a lymph node... if it moves, it is probably not a tumor (they anchor themselves in the connective tissue and don't move) so breathe, mama...









~claudia


----------



## MyrDawn (Nov 24, 2005)

The 2 people might be right, but why take a chance? I'd take her to the doctor ASAP, and find out what it is for sure!


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

Could be infant mastitis. I had a similar situation with DD when she was about 2 months. Our ped had us take her to a specialist for a diagnosis, but it turned out just to be birth related hormones. It eventually subsided. My ped was convinced it was mastitis but fortunately had the good sense to get a second opinion. Hope that helps.


----------

